

Why So Many Want to Create Facebook Applications
 - bootload
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118886348147516379.html

======
dpapathanasiou
The analogy to MS Windows is accurate, and it seems people have forgotten (or
are too young to remember?) the downside of writing for a closed platform
controlled by one company.

The shift to web applications was supposed to change that
(<http://paulgraham.com/road.html>).

